# Szépszemű szeretőm or szép szemű



## cisarro

Hello guys!

    Could you help me with a Hungarian song? I know what its title means but I'm not sure about the correct spelling... *Szépszemű szeretőm* or *szép szemű szeretőm*? I'm not sure because I've seen both ways.

    Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello cisarro,

If it (I don't know which song you are referring to) requires normal spelling, it can only be: szép szemű - in two words because it is the normal case for an adjective + noun syntagme.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Zsanna is right, the academic spelling is "szép szemű". This is how you should write it, and this is how I write it.

At the same time, I always have to check the rules to know what's the best solution.  About 40% of the people would write "szépszemű" because this expression has almost become a formulaic set phrase in the context of speaking about your _media naranja_. 

So:
-- yes, you have to write "szép szemű", but
-- the most frequent pronunciation is ['szépszemű], that is, usually there is an accent/streess only on the adjective,
-- although ['szép ,szemű] is just as OK. Plus:
-- don't be surprised to find a lot of sites where people write *szépszemű. It is incorrect but common.

A.


----------



## cisarro

Thank you Zsanna and Ateesh6800


----------

